# Hello from Malaysia.



## Silver Farm

Hi, I'm new here, would like to introduce myself to all members. Hoping that I can learn lots from this community even thought the breed that we raised might not the same.

Lil bit introduction the types of goat within my barn. I have Katjang goat, a typical native Malaysian goat, and few Jamunapari, and 1 Anglo that has been crossed with Jamunapari.

Here I attached the picture for all members to look at.

P/S: Please ignore my ugly barn 

Thanks & Regards.

Jamunapari buck less than 7 months that I just bought, RM1000 = $ 250:









Anglo X Jamunapari:


----------



## groovyoldlady

What fun! Welcome to the Goat Spot! Your English is excellent; are you native to Malaysia? I LOVE your goats!

We live in Maine, USA and have a few Nigerian Dwarfs and LaManchas. It will be fascinating to hear how goat raising is different where you are. What challenges do you face?


----------



## ksalvagno

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Welcome to TGS l
I like those long legged Jamunapari.
Do you also have those long ear Iranian goats there?
I have just 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats and a Pygmy.


----------



## Lstein

Welcome!


----------



## Silver Farm

Lstein said:


> Welcome!


thanks!


----------



## Silver Farm

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to TGS l
> I like those long legged Jamunapari.
> Do you also have those long ear Iranian goats there?
> I have just 4 Nigerian Dwarf goats and a Pygmy.


In Malaysia we rarely got access to Iranian goat, it might be exotic here, mostly the breeder will have the Etawa (Indonesian goat x with Jamunapari), Katjang, and Anglo, we love huge goat as we will harvest it meat.


----------



## Silver Farm

thank!


----------



## Silver Farm

groovyoldlady said:


> What fun! Welcome to the Goat Spot! Your English is excellent; are you native to Malaysia? I LOVE your goats!
> 
> We live in Maine, USA and have a few Nigerian Dwarfs and LaManchas. It will be fascinating to hear how goat raising is different where you are. What challenges do you face?


yeah Im native Malaysian, the big challenge here is we lack of support in term of equipment and guide from the government, thats why our source of meat is depend to other countries such as Thailand and Australia. Our technology in goat breeding is far behind most developed countries like USA and others.

I love Nigerian dwarf, they are cute, and it could fetch few thousand dollars here due to it rarity. I have seen breeder in my country offering Nigerian Dwarf for 5k USD. xD


----------



## spidy1

I LOVE your goats! I so wish we could get those tall, long ears beautiful goats here, I'm in Arizona USA I breed Boer LaMancha cross goats aka LaBoer


----------



## spidy1

heres a few pics of mine...first is Diesel full blood Boer buck, them Mama LaMancha, last is Letty 1/2 and 1/2 (there daughter)


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome, glad you are here.


----------



## Silver Farm

spidy1 said:


> I LOVE your goats! I so wish we could get those tall, long ears beautiful goats here, I'm in Arizona USA I breed Boer LaMancha cross goats aka LaBoer


I heard La Mancha is really productive, similar to our native goat Katjang, are you full time breeder?

The long ear goat can be troublesome sometime, especially when they try to drink in the barrel, all of the ear will goes to the water, can let to dirty and harmful bacteria due to humidity that applied to its ear xD


----------



## Silver Farm

spidy1 said:


> heres a few pics of mine...first is Diesel full blood Boer buck, them Mama LaMancha, last is Letty 1/2 and 1/2 (there daughter)


The black boer, its rare to see that color, is he born at your farm? you have nice goat, its well taken care off, i can see it from they shape of it body haha.


----------



## Silver Farm

toth boer goats said:


> Welcome, glad you are here.


Thanks for the warm welcome, hope i can learn a lot here


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Silver Farm said:


> In Malaysia we rarely got access to Iranian goat, it might be exotic here, mostly the breeder will have the Etawa (Indonesian goat x with Jamunapari), Katjang, and Anglo, we love huge goat as we will harvest it meat.


Are those as large as the Boer on average?


----------



## wifeof1

Welcome!!
Dumb question.
Do you also milk those breeds?
I am into Dairy goats. So I'm thinking some unique cheese flavor.


----------



## Silver Farm

wifeof1 said:


> Welcome!!
> Dumb question.
> Do you also milk those breeds?
> I am into Dairy goats. So I'm thinking some unique cheese flavor.


Sure, Etawa or Jamunapari is dairy type goat, Indonesian will breed them for milk, and they take a good care of their Etawa, but here in Malaysia, we cross breed it with our local Katjang goat or Boer to create a breed that have higher carcass index and that can breed fast(the one that cross with Katjang can breed so fast, at the month of 3, we already separated them, coz they will breed and have a kids if they been put together) highly fertile  :goatkiss:.

Indonesian really love their Etawa's, you can see here. This is typical size of Etawa's, it can get bigger and better depend on how you raised it. Mostly with care and lots of love. The male Etawa.


----------



## Silver Farm

Dwarf Dad said:


> Are those as large as the Boer on average?


Sorry, you referring to Iranian or Etawa? Etawa have bigger and better built than Boer, they are taller than boer. Below is typical size Etawa, not the biggest as per claimed in the video, but I believe, the carcass index of this Etawa and good Boer is almost the same as Boer have stocky built.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Silver Farm said:


> you referring to Iranian or Etawa


Sorry, yes I meant the Etawa. That is a very large goat


----------



## ksalvagno

Just WOW! They are huge!


----------



## Silver Farm

yes they are huge! xD


----------



## ETgoatygirl

Welcome! What beautiful goats you have in Malaysia. I raise Nigerian Dwarf goats in Montana, USA.


----------



## Silver Farm

ETgoatygirl said:


> Welcome! What beautiful goats you have in Malaysia. I raise Nigerian Dwarf goats in Montana, USA.


Thanks for warm welcome, Nigerian Dwarf is cute, are you breeding them for the purpose of petting or for sale?


----------



## ETgoatygirl

Silver Farm said:


> Thanks for warm welcome, Nigerian Dwarf is cute, are you breeding them for the purpose of petting or for sale?


I breed them for milk, although they do make good pets. Nigerian Dwarf milk has high butterfat, so it makes a lot of cheese. Which is very fun. What kinds of cheese do you make? I made my first cheddar, but have to age it for a while longer befor I can try it.


----------



## spidy1

LaManchas are very productive, Mama is retired now but still in milk, she has bean milking for 15 months now and still going strong, in her prime she was producing about 1 1/2 gallons a day. I wouldn't call me a full time breeder, I usually breed 1 maybe 2 does a year thats it, just for my milk and I love to have babes around, I chose Diesel because he is a unique color, I love different :cooldude:


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Welcome! I love your huge, long legged, long-eared goats! I'd never thought about the long ears getting wet while drinking. 

I have Nigerian dwarfs and Nigerian dwarf crossed with Nubians (aka mini Nubians) for milking and pets.


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Welcome to The Goat Spot! I raise mini Nigerians, and hope to start with mini Nubians! Your goats are beautiful, I love that coloring.


----------



## Silver Farm

ETgoatygirl said:


> I breed them for milk, although they do make good pets. Nigerian Dwarf milk has high butterfat, so it makes a lot of cheese. Which is very fun. What kinds of cheese do you make? I made my first cheddar, but have to age it for a while longer befor I can try it.


Wow, its nice that you can make your own cheese, i never tried make any cheese out of the milk, because I dont know how the process to create cheese as Malaysian rarely using cheese, most cheese we imported from Europe and other countries, hope i can try to make it one day as it can be one of my potential income, thanks for idea


----------



## Silver Farm

spidy1 said:


> LaManchas are very productive, Mama is retired now but still in milk, she has bean milking for 15 months now and still going strong, in her prime she was producing about 1 1/2 gallons a day. I wouldn't call me a full time breeder, I usually breed 1 maybe 2 does a year thats it, just for my milk and I love to have babes around, I chose Diesel because he is a unique color, I love different :cooldude:


wow, you can milk it for 15 months straight? thats really a good goat, you should take care of it bloodline, is Mama giving you any kids that have her potential? 1 1/2 is around 5 liter, wow thats a lot of milk. Amazing traits, usually goat will deliver high output due to it good conditioned, you must have taken care your Mama's so well.


----------



## Silver Farm

singinggoatgirl said:


> Welcome! I love your huge, long legged, long-eared goats! I'd never thought about the long ears getting wet while drinking.
> 
> I have Nigerian dwarfs and Nigerian dwarf crossed with Nubians (aka mini Nubians) for milking and pets.


Hehe yeah, because of the long ear it will goes wet, but once the goat is matured, the goat knows how to deal with it ear when goes to drinking area, goat are really clever 

Nigerian dwarf is cute, I love to have few in my barn as a pet, and the one that cross with nubians, how is the production of milk? Is it enough for your whole family? and how its taste like?


----------



## Silver Farm

Alex Kimoto said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot! I raise mini Nigerians, and hope to start with mini Nubians! Your goats are beautiful, I love that coloring.


Thanks for the warm welcome and compliment, i noticed that most American love Nubians and African Dwarf, is it for petting purpose or daily milk consumption for each household?


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Silver Farm said:


> Hehe yeah, because of the long ear it will goes wet, but once the goat is matured, the goat knows how to deal with it ear when goes to drinking area, goat are really clever
> 
> Nigerian dwarf is cute, I love to have few in my barn as a pet, and the one that cross with nubians, how is the production of milk? Is it enough for your whole family? and how its taste like?


My mini Nubians are still babies, so I don't know how good their production will be. Their moms, though, were milking out about 1/2 gallon per day with twice a day milking, which is pretty good for their size. The dams were half way between Nigerian and Nubian sized. If the babies produce as well as their dams, we will have more milk than our family needs, so we can make more ice cream, and maybe cheese.

The taste is great! Clean, sweet, and richly creamy. Not quite as creamy as my purebred Nigerians Dwarfs, but pretty close.

Pygmy goats and Nigerian Dwarf goats are the 2 breeds we have created from the original African Dwarf. Pygmy goats are typically used for meat or pets. Nigerian Dwarfs are typically used for milk or pets. Of course, you CAN milk a pygmy, there just won't be a large quantity of milk, and you CAN eat a Nigerian Dwarf, but there won't be a large quantity of meat.


----------



## spidy1

Silver Farm said:


> wow, you can milk it for 15 months straight? thats really a good goat, you should take care of it bloodline, is Mama giving you any kids that have her potential? 1 1/2 is around 5 liter, wow thats a lot of milk. Amazing traits, usually goat will deliver high output due to it good conditioned, you must have taken care your Mama's so well.


yes some longer, I have herd of some dairy goats milking up to 7 years on one breeding! I had to retire Mama doe to a BAD kidding (retained placenta, bad sick, almost didn't make it) after her 3rd kidding, I did keep Letty out of her, Letty just had her first kids-triplets, she has the same milk production her mom has-holding kids off for 8-12 hours I get 1/2 gallon, WAY more than her mom the first time with 1 kid!!!! I do take great care of them, spoil them rotten! They are my children!


----------



## Nubian goats

Oh my I love that breed of goats. They are so cool :cake:


----------



## Alex Kimoto

Silver Farm said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome and compliment, i noticed that most American love Nubians and African Dwarf, is it for petting purpose or daily milk consumption for each household?


They are our pets, but we also use them for milk. We sell the babies as well, it's kinda my little project and it gets me around an extra 1000$ per year, which is nice. We also show our goats, which is exciting and fun. Do you show your goats?


----------



## MadCatX

Wow - those goats are awesome - welcome to the forum. It is so awesome we can connect with someone in Malaysia and trade tips and talk about our breeds. 

I have a Pygmy and NigiXPygmy buckling. Just as pets but that goat in the video is impressive I dont think I have ever seen one that looks like that before. Welcome to the site!


----------



## Silver Farm

Alex Kimoto said:


> They are our pets, but we also use them for milk. We sell the babies as well, it's kinda my little project and it gets me around an extra 1000$ per year, which is nice. We also show our goats, which is exciting and fun. Do you show your goats?


My goat is not worth for show. They almost the lowest grade here in Malaysia haha, hope someday I can get a hand to better bloodline and breed, as I definitely wanted to join the show goat here in my country, it can boost up my farm and business drastically.


----------



## Silver Farm

MadCatX said:


> Wow - those goats are awesome - welcome to the forum. It is so awesome we can connect with someone in Malaysia and trade tips and talk about our breeds.
> 
> I have a Pygmy and NigiXPygmy buckling. Just as pets but that goat in the video is impressive I dont think I have ever seen one that looks like that before. Welcome to the site!


Thanks again, yeah, most Asian country love a big goat, as we use it for meat consumption in our daily life, thus we try to create and breed bigger big. You should see the West Asia's breeds too, i.e Pakistan and India, they are very large, some are over 200+ KG (440.925), and over 100 KG is normal for them.

This is Bakra cross with Sirohi goat. Sirohi goat have a unique fur, while Bakra is big goat, thus creating this beautiful and big monster.


----------



## Silver Farm

Nubian goats said:


> Oh my I love that breed of goats. They are so cool :cake:


Thanks! show me your goats too! hehe


----------



## Silver Farm

spidy1 said:


> yes some longer, I have herd of some dairy goats milking up to 7 years on one breeding! I had to retire Mama doe to a BAD kidding (retained placenta, bad sick, almost didn't make it) after her 3rd kidding, I did keep Letty out of her, Letty just had her first kids-triplets, she has the same milk production her mom has-holding kids off for 8-12 hours I get 1/2 gallon, WAY more than her mom the first time with 1 kid!!!! I do take great care of them, spoil them rotten! They are my children!


Wow amazing, 15 months in one breeding is already awesome, and there is record with 7 years in one breeding, if I have that kind of bloodline here in Malaysia, surely i will become rich, haha coz I can sell those milk every day!

:2c:


----------



## Silver Farm

singinggoatgirl said:


> My mini Nubians are still babies, so I don't know how good their production will be. Their moms, though, were milking out about 1/2 gallon per day with twice a day milking, which is pretty good for their size. The dams were half way between Nigerian and Nubian sized. If the babies produce as well as their dams, we will have more milk than our family needs, so we can make more ice cream, and maybe cheese.
> 
> The taste is great! Clean, sweet, and richly creamy. Not quite as creamy as my purebred Nigerians Dwarfs, but pretty close.
> 
> Pygmy goats and Nigerian Dwarf goats are the 2 breeds we have created from the original African Dwarf. Pygmy goats are typically used for meat or pets. Nigerian Dwarfs are typically used for milk or pets. Of course, you CAN milk a pygmy, there just won't be a large quantity of milk, and you CAN eat a Nigerian Dwarf, but there won't be a large quantity of meat.


Hope I can taste your Icrecream and Cheese, reading your reply is already make me crazing for an icecream! haha show me your Icecream if you do make it later!


----------



## MadCatX

Okay that goat you posted is absolutely awesome and HUGE! wow. I bet that goat can pull massive loads. wow. awesome arty:


----------



## spidy1

W A N T !!!! LOL, a girl can dream!!! my babies this year, they are 75% Boer 25% LaMancha...they are the brown doe, Letty's kids, but the black one, Mama claimed 2 of them!!!


----------



## MadCatX

Those are some pretty kiddos


----------



## Silver Farm

spidy1 said:


> W A N T !!!! LOL, a girl can dream!!! my babies this year, they are 75% Boer 25% LaMancha...they are the brown doe, Letty's kids, but the black one, Mama claimed 2 of them!!!
> View attachment 133967
> View attachment 133969
> View attachment 133971
> View attachment 133973
> View attachment 133975
> View attachment 133977


amazing, you have large farm areas, and the kids can claim all the land as their own playground haha


----------



## Silver Farm

MadCatX said:


> Okay that goat you posted is absolutely awesome and HUGE! wow. I bet that goat can pull massive loads. wow. awesome arty:


They are lazy goats! hehe


----------



## MadCatX

haha I believe we have a couple of members like damfino that would love to turn that goat into a pulling goat. They are huge! I love it, they seem very chilled out and sort of docile. That is one tall goat-ee!


----------

